# WPBTCA Needs you!



## Chris Fraize (May 4, 2006)

Hello everyone,

The WPBTCA Nationals are fast approaching. We are looking for sponsors for trophies, quality raffle prizes and good ole cash! We are planning a very large event with the interest of bringing some much-needed positive press to our breed and making a profit for the WPBTCA.

This national event will showcase some of the best working APBTs in the country! The club and the breed could really use your help in many ways at this crucial time. Even if you are not competing or do not own or train an APBT you can contribute! 

We are counting on you for your support and donations. Donate $100.00 or more and send us your banner that will appear on the field and in the National video! Banners will be returned after the event. If you cant donate then please join the WPBTCA and offer your support through membership.

The WPBTCA is asking for your support and we know we can count on it!

Please send donations to:

David Hartranft PhD 
925 1st Crown Point Road 
Strafford, N.H. 03884 

Thank you and see you in September!

April Fraize

M.A.D. 
Maine Association of Dogsports (Nationals host club)
Events Secretary


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope we will see some videos and photos of the event, Chris and April! 8)


----------

